# Frage zum Ram



## SESOFRED (8. September 2011)

Hallo,
Da ich mir im Dez ein neues System zusammenschraube wollte ich gerne die günstigen Rampreise ausnutzen daher meine Fragen.

1:ist es Möglich den Speicher(DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Quad-Kit) bei einem Silverarrow Towerkühler auf Sockel 2011zu betreiben?
Oder ist es möglich die Kühlrippen ab zu schrauben und ist dies unbedenklich.

2:Wird der Speicher auch auf Sockel 2011 laufen da Sockel 2011 Quadchannel Ram unterstützt.

Edit: 3 Wie hoch sind die Module Ohne Kühlfinnen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## SESOFRED (20. September 2011)

Ich glaube hier gibts keinen von Corsair schade


----------



## böhser onkel (25. September 2011)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Ähm Ja, Kühlfinnen sind Abschraubbar und ist auch kein problem solange man den Speicher auf Vorgabe Takt belässt!

Das ist ein AMD Speicher und daher auch von der Spannung her nicht für den LGA2011 zu empfehlen!

Für den LGA2011 wird es noch spezielle Quadchannel Kits geben!
Außerdem sind alle derzeitigen Vengeance LP (Low Profile) speicher damit Kompatibel und auch von der Bauhöhe passend!


----------



## SESOFRED (26. September 2011)

Bin jetzt günstig an dieses Kit gekommen CMP8GX3M4A1600C8.http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003NN4CNM/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B003NN4CNM
Das ist ja für intel CPUs wird das auch auf lga 2011 laufen?


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2011)

Schwer zu sagen!

Derzeit sind auf Sandybridge nur Vengeance Speicher zertifiziert (also garantiert nach Spec. am laufen)
Alle anderen die "kompatibel sind" müssen nicht nach Spec. laufen sondern mit alternativen Einstellungen!


----------



## SESOFRED (4. Oktober 2011)

Bedeutet das das ich selber die Settings @ 1,5V finden muss?
Bzw. Läuft Sandy E auch wie Sandy mit 1,5V?
Das dürfte dann aber kein Problem sein eine passende Einstellung zu finden denke ich.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Oktober 2011)

Das wird man sehen, da kann ich derzeit keine Infos rausgeben  aber ja - da musst Du dann mit den Settings schauen, generell würde ich es Problemfrei sehen, aber man kann es nicht garantieren da es eine andere IMC Technik ist.


----------

